

Jeri Ellsworth YouTube interview about Valve culture - otoburb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxRWW4CYLSI&feature=youtu.be

======
otoburb
Curiously, when I submitted an article URL containing a textual summary and
partial transcript of the YouTube interview, the submission was immediately
flagged as dead.

Here's the article URL in case people prefer to read vs. watch&listen:
[http://www.develop-online.net/news/44746/Valves-perfect-
hiri...](http://www.develop-online.net/news/44746/Valves-perfect-hiring-
hierarchy-has-hidden-management-clique-like-High-School)

~~~
bifrost
I noticed that, its pretty peculiar. Maybe that site has been used for some
spamtastic behavior before or something...

